# iCloud ne reconnaît plus mon mot de passe...



## stéphane83 (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Comportement d'icloud pour le moins bizarre ce soir.
Une fois mon iMac allumé une fenêtre d'avertissement me prévient que le service iCloud ne parvient pas à s'établir, faute de reconnaître mon mot de passe.
Une fenêtre avec mon identifiant déjà rempli apparait et en dessous le mot de passe à renseigner, avec la case à cocher pour que le trousseau puisse le mémoriser.

Le pire, c'est que mon mot de passe ID n'ait plus valide.
Donc, j'ai procédé à une reinitialisation d'un nouveau mot de passe.

Je me demande si c'est normal, ou peut être existe t il une période où il est nécessaire de renouveler son mot de passe.
La semaine dernière, j'ai contacté l'assistance pour un autre problème concernant le Mac app store.
Bref, un technicien m'a demandé de lui fournir des captures d'ecran pour visualiser mon problème et quelques jours plus tard, un nouveau mail de l'assistance d'Apple me demandant mes informations de compte :
Date de naissance, 4 derniers chiffres de ma carte bancaire, la réponse de ma question secrète afin de faire des tests.

Avez vous eu ce genre de déconvenues concernant le mot de passé qui n'est subitement plus reconnu?
J'avoue que ça m'inquiète un peu...


----------



## jc7net (20 Février 2012)

J'ai le même problème que toi

Voir la pièce jointe 88492


Mais personne m'avait demandé des infos personnelles.. et si ç'arrive NE DONNE PAS!!! 

ont trouvent une solution je viendrais poste ici 

Bonne chance aussi, salut


----------



## gowann (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, Même problème. 5 fois en deux mois iCloud ne reconnait plus le mot de passe, ce qui oblige a en re-créer un. Quelqu'un a  t il une solution ?


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Mars 2012)

gowann a dit:


> Bonjour, Même problème. 5 fois en deux mois iCloud ne reconnait plus le mot de passe, ce qui oblige a en re-créer un. Quelqu'un a  t il une solution ?



Il s'agit en fait d'une mesure de sécurité : je m'en suis rendu compte lorsque par exemple on effectue des modifications sur son compte depuis la page accueil d'Apple, il suffit qu'on sélectionne une nouvelle adresse mail pour revenir sur la précédente pour que l'ensemble des services icloud nous demande de confirmer à nouveau les mots de passe.


----------



## gowann (28 Mars 2012)

Ce pourrait il être du à l'accès au compte Itunes ou achat (et mise à jour) des applications I phone, avec une deuxième compte (un compte était utilisé pour tout cela, puis un second "ICloud" - ce qui fait que l'Iphone par exemple a des applications venant des deux comptes - idem pour la musique ? merci !


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Mars 2012)

gowann a dit:


> Ce pourrait il être du à l'accès au compte Itunes ou achat (et mise à jour) des applications I phone, avec une deuxième compte (un compte était utilisé pour tout cela, puis un second "ICloud" - ce qui fait que l'Iphone par exemple a des applications venant des deux comptes - idem pour la musique ? merci !



Oui je pense que ça vient de là
Mais bon, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu n'utilises pas le même compte pour itunes et icloud...


----------



## gowann (28 Mars 2012)

Il y avait avant un vieux compte xxx@wanadoo.fr pour Itunes, puis un nouveau compte a été crée en mac.com... Malheureusement il semble impossible de les fusionner.


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Mars 2012)

gowann a dit:


> Il y avait avant un vieux compte xxx@wanadoo.fr pour Itunes, puis un nouveau compte a été crée en mac.com... Malheureusement il semble impossible de les fusionner.


Non mais cela n'a rien à voir pour iCloud c'est une adresse supplémentaire qu'Apple te donne à disposition pour que les mails en me.com soient synchronisés.
Il faut que tu es un unique ID Apple qui est ton adresse Wanadoo.

De plus iCloud fait le lien entre ton ID principal et l'adresse qui a été créée lors de l'activation d'iCloud et de la messagerie en me.com.


----------

